# About Burtoni ( help )



## AXIAQC (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi

I'm new with Ciichlids , Last month I bought 1 Male Burtoni & 3 Females .
I have an aquarium 55g with juwel 3Dbackground and rocks .
What can I add ( fish ) ? :-?

Next week I will post some pictures of my Tank & fish .

THANKS A LOT* :fish: *


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You could add either some smaller, milder mbuna, or some Malawian peacocks.


----------



## AXIAQC (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion but

I bought 2Male & 2Female FlameBack .

Till now everything looks right , no fights just flaring .
One of the Flameback is more colourfull , I think it is the Dominant .

Thanks and I hoped to hear more suggestions from the bigest website in the world about Cichlids . 8)

:fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The flamebacks and burtoni are likely to hybridize. It isn't a mix I would have recommended.


----------



## AXIAQC (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks my friend

First thing tomorow morning I will go to exchange them . But with what ?

:thumb:

:fish:


----------



## AXIAQC (Nov 24, 2010)

Can I add Haplochromis sp. rockkribensis ?

:fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I wouldn't add in most Victorian type Haplochromines... they do seem to hybridize easily.

I might try Haplochromis latifasciatus aka Astatotilapia latifasciata or Haplochromis sp. "zebra obliquidens", as they look significantly different, but I've never actually mixed Victorian types due to the risk.

I personally would try, Labidochromis caeruleus, Pseudotropheus saulosi, any type of Aulonocara....


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Normally yu can house some H.sp"flameback" or H.sauvagei(rockribensis) together, they may live well with H.burtoni without big risk of cross breeding, the rule is to have enough females for one male of each species.
xris


----------



## AXIAQC (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions , they helped me a lot .

Now I have 2Male Flameback and 6Female flameback in my 55g tank .
And I'm going to stick with these .

Next week I will post some pictures .

And again , thanks a lot

:fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Go with what Samaki says over me.. he is an expert in this area. :thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks alot Brett
xris :thumb:


----------



## AXIAQC (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi

It's me again .

If I add 2 frontosa with my Flameback's , will they fight ?

or its not a good combination ?

THANKS A LOT :fish:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
55G is too small for 2 frontosa even for one, they should be housed inna 150 g tank, at least 100 g minimum . Yur 55 g is right for a combo of victorians fishes as they don't grow so large, but fronts are too large to live in such a tank. they gro to 20-25 cm long.
xris


----------

